# UK Fiance Visa (VAF4A Form) Application Questions



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dear All,

I'm hoping you can help with a couple of questions that have come to mind before finally starting my UK Fiance Visa application with my fiance in the US.

1. Once you have officially registered, paid and started the application, how long do you have to complete? Is there a deadline. I am asking this question because we are still in the process of booking the venue for the wedding etc, and am not sure whether to start the application yet, or wait until the details are finalised?

2. Do you make the biometrics appointment in the US as soon as you have registered the application and just started, or do you make the appointment when it is completed and submitted online? How long does it usually take to get a biometrics appointment (I know timelines can be a difficult query but estimation?)

3. I will have all financial information ready to post over to my fiance to submit with the physical application.. As she is currently working in US, does she need to include her payslips and employment information if my salary in the UK alone covers her sponsorship?

I would be grateful for any help you can provide,

Kind regards!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Nothing definite. Maybe a few months, when details are automatically deleted.
#2 The latter. Usually within a short period, like a few days.
#3 If she is in work, she has to submit one payslip and employment letter or contract. It plays no part in financial requirement.


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> #1 Nothing definite. Maybe a few months, when details are automatically deleted.
> #2 The latter. Usually within a short period, like a few days.
> #3 If she is in work, she has to submit one payslip and employment letter or contract. It plays no part in financial requirement.


Thanks for the advice Joppa! 

Will she have to include her bank statements as well?

Also, a couple more questions.

1. I am meeting the sponsorship financial requirement with my per annum salary alone, do I need to include statements from savings/ credit card accounts?

2. I am currently living with my parents, and my fiance will be living with us when she gets to England, what evidence will I need to prove this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No bank statement required.
#1 No.
#2 Letter of invitation from your parents, proof of their ownership like Land Registry title certificate (£3 online), proof of occupation like council tax or utility bill, and preferably property inspection report.


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> No bank statement required.
> #1 No.
> #2 Letter of invitation from your parents, proof of their ownership like Land Registry title certificate (£3 online), proof of occupation like council tax or utility bill, and preferably property inspection report.


Thanks again! Could I also please ask..

As the sponsor I have a lot of supporting documents to add to this application. Is there any problem with my fiancé mailing everything (including biometrics) to me and then me adding to the package and forwarding it into Sheffield? Seems a bit pointless me sending a package of documents to the U.S. only for it to be added to another package coming straight back again?

Kind regards!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can do that. But the package will only be returned to a US address, and your fiancé has to set up an online account with UPS etc.


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Yes, you can do that. But the package will only be returned to a US address, and your fiancé has to set up an online account with UPS etc.


Ok that sounds perfect and a lot easier.

I am not sure what date to put down as Date of Intended Travel as we are quite flexible and my fiancé wants to be in England as soon as the visa is decided upon. 

If we put a date that is too early on the application form will they change it to the date the visa decision was completed? Or is it safer to set a date further in advance?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If a decision is made after your hoped for date of travel the valis from date will be the date of desicion.


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for all your help people! 

Just another couple of quick questions..

This one may seem a bit pointless, but how should be arrange/ compile the paperwork? Do we collate it into plastic folders with all the different sections of paperwork? Should we put it all into a ring binder? Also with photographs, should we print them out on A4 or original printed photographs?

Also, on a completely different subject.. my fiancé had a car crash a while ago when she rear ended another car and she had to take a defensive driving course as a result. As the american police were involved should we specify this in the application?

Kind regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put them neatly in logical order, with one pile for originals and another for copies, held together with strings. You can write COPY on the copy pile. No files, binders, sleeves etc, though small valuable documents like passports can be put into a see-through Ziploc bag.
Photos on photo paper. Copy can be on office paper.
Re accident - if she was convicted in a court of law, then she has to declare.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Joppa, how would you suggest one protect an important document such as a marriage certificate? I used a plastic sleeve, but people are saying that's not preferable...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can put valuable documents like marriage certificate and passports into zipped see-thru bag. Probably not a sleeve as content can fall out.


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Just put them neatly in logical order, with one pile for originals and another for copies, held together with strings. You can write COPY on the copy pile. No files, binders, sleeves etc, though small valuable documents like passports can be put into a see-through Ziploc bag.
> Photos on photo paper. Copy can be on office paper.
> Re accident - if she was convicted in a court of law, then she has to declare.


Thanks again Joppa!

So I'm guessing to file the photographs into a clear ziplock to avoid loss?

Also.. For the covering letters and other typed information.. Do they have a preferred font? Or just be safe and use Times New Roman?

It never went to court, but as it involved police, we are not sure whether to include it or not.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Photos should be printed out on photo paper and stuck on A4 cards with annotations. 
Any normal legible font will do.
It was just a police matter without going to court, you don't have to declare it.


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Photos should be printed out on photo paper and stuck on A4 cards with annotations.
> Any normal legible font will do.
> It was just a police matter without going to court, you don't have to declare it.


Thanks for the help!

Couple more questions I have encountered whilst filling out the form;

1. Under Sponsor Details it asks for Place of Issue for UK Passport.. Do I put place of birth? I don't know where to find place of issue on my passport?

2. Issuing authority is IPS.. Do I just state this abbreviation as put on passport?

3. As she is my Fiancé, should I put 'partner' or 'other relative'? 

4. In the section Additional Information.. What kind of things should I put in here? Is it worth putting a quick covering letter? Or just print it all off and put it with the supporting documents in the physical package?

Thanks again for all your help.. Getting closer and closer!


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

1. The place the sponsor received the passport. United Kingdom is fine (assuming you didn't receive your passport at an embassy in another country).

2. IPS is fine

3. Partner

4. Unless you have extenuating circumstances like criminal convictions which absolutely need to be explained, leave "additional information" blank. You should submit a separate letter of introduction as a sponsor with your supporting documents


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you for all your continued help guys and girls! 

I have encountered a couple of simple questions when filling out Appendix two of VAF4A..

1, For sections of the form that do not apply to me.. Do I leave these boxes blank, or put 'N/A' for not applicable. The only reason I ask is because my case is a very simple one therefore we are leaving the majority of the form unfilled. Also, when questions are repeated e.g National Insurance number, should I fill it out in each box? Or completely ignore sections that are not relevant?

2, 'How often do you meet?' Is it possible to be as vague as 'Once every few months'.. I know this is a really stupid question. Just want to ensure everything is done properly.

3, Under 1.19 it states 'if 'No' please give reasons why you have never lived together'.. What do I put in response to this? Something along the lines of 'We have visited each other on travel VISA's (ESTA) and stayed together in a relationship but have never lived together'?! Really have no idea what to put for this one..

4, Under 3.2 it asks 'Indicate the financial requirement you must meet here:' I have just put 18,600 for my fiancé. 

5, Under 3.11 is asks 'What is your sponsors annual income from this employment before tax?' - Would this include bonuses I have acquired over the last year or strictly just my agreed yearly salary per annum.

6, Under 3.20 it asks What was your sponsors total income (before tax) from salaried employment in the last 12 months prior to the application? - same question as above. I will also state that these bonuses were included on my P60 so I'm presuming should be included in this answer? 

Thanks a lot for your continued support people!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are overthinking and not using common sense.
#1 Do either.
#2 What's wrong with that?
#3 Ditto.
#4 Fine, as you have no kids.
#5 *Total *income including bonuses.
#6 Don't answer it as it's for those applying under Cat B.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

hi! 

can someone help with this question please?

VAF4A form

-- On which day do you wish to travel to UK?

Can I put september 7? as I need to be in the UK for 7 days before giving notice and 28 days waiting before the marriage right? intended wedding date is Oct. 13, 2015

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can only put a date no more than 3 months ahead. If you want to put 7th Sept, you can't apply until 7th June.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can only put a date no more than 3 months ahead. If you want to put 7th Sept, you can't apply until 7th June.


Hi all!

Im trying to fill up the online application form and a bit worry what to choose. 

what to choose on what kind of visa I am applying for? I am applying for Fiancee.

-Settlement
-Settlement

not sure at the Sub type? is it Civil partnership, Proposed Civil Partnership or Marriage? 

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Settlement > Settlement > Marriage will get you the form for fiancé(e) visa.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Settlement > Settlement > Marriage will get you the form for fiancé(e) visa.


Thank you Joppa.

1) May I know whats the difference of Sub type Marriage to Proposed Civil partnership?

2) I have seen on the form that its asking if I have UK NI number? should i say yes or no? I have one when i was on student visa. 

3) did u get refused visa to any country including Uk? 
should I say Yes as I got refused twice to US before? 

4) How long do I intend to stay in UK? I supposed 6 months as Fiancee visa isa valid for 6months? 

I hope u can help me clarify the questions. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Civil partnership in UK means same-sex relationship only. Marriage now covers both.
#2 Then yes.
#3 Yes. and give brief details.
#4 Yes 6 months, even though you hope to apply for leave to remain after marriage.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> #1 Civil partnership in UK means same-sex relationship only. Marriage now covers both.
> #2 Then yes.
> #3 Yes. and give brief details.
> #4 Yes 6 months, even though you hope to apply for leave to remain after marriage.


Thanks for the help Joppa.

another question please. 

1. their asking me about refusal of visa from other country. I cant remember what date/month and year got refused in Canada when I applied for live in caregiver and in US when I applied for tourist visa. what I am going to put on the application form?

2. I had 3 passport. I cant find the very first passport I had and even the passport number. the second and current are with me. what will I do? as its asking me if i have other passport? 

I cant remember as well If I put the first passport on my application when i aaplied for student visa last 2010? i dont want them to think that Im lying. 

Thank you


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You are overthinking and not using common sense.
> #1 Do either.
> #2 What's wrong with that?
> #3 Ditto.
> ...


Thanks for all your help again.

One more quick question.

Under section 3.3 of appendix 2 I have selected the first option of income from salaried employment in the UK.

It then goes on to ask which option you are relying on category a or b.. What does this mean? I am not sure what to answer for this?

Kind regards.


----------



## homebunny (Jul 28, 2015)

For Part 3 - Income from other non-employment sources:

I own a property that I currently rent out. I have a few questions on how to fill this out.

1. We already meet the financial requirements through my employment - Therefore, it's not necessary to fill this one out but I thought it would be more beneficial than not. Would you agree?

2. What do I put for "Contact details for the source of income'

3. And "Account/reference details"

4. Also, I assume the "amount of income in the last 12 months (before tax)" is the amount of rent I receive from the flat before I take off the estate agent's charge and the mortgage repayments. Is that correct?

5. The income from this rental comes through my estate agent and into my UK account. The mortgage payments then come off this. Would I need to provide these bank statements as well as my Singapore current account if I am to declare my rental property income? Or would invoices from the estate agent suffice?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It is NOT beneficial. Don't complete it. It will only serve to confuse the ECO.


----------



## homebunny (Jul 28, 2015)

OK. Thank you!


----------

